# Trailer brakes



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On a hay trailer I have 2 7000 pound Dexter axles with the electric brakes. I will be replacing the brake shoe assembly for the 2nd time. The drums would need attention, And the man at the local trailer supply store says you don't machine them true or anything like that you just buy new ones


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> On a hay trailer I have 2 7000 pound Dexter axles with the electric brakes. I will be replacing the brake shoe assembly for the 2nd time. The drums would need attention, And the man at the local trailer supply store says you don't machine them true or anything like that you just buy new ones


Replaced shoes on my Big Tex (10K axles) once in 5 years. Just shoes, no drums.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have a LQ horse trailer that has the 7K dexter torx axles, it was cheaper to buy complete new set of brakes & drums, with everything from the backing plate out new than it was to turn drums & buy pads... ya get new magnets as well...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Brakes/etrailer/AKEBRK-7-SA.html?feed=npn&gclid=CjwKCAjwjqT5BRAPEiwAJlBuBZEzebUn7oF33Zn0JhARtfju6M3UKLy83E_uDxyGZy0IXQmma7C31xoCTTgQAvD_BwE

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hubs-and-Drums/Dexter-Axle/8-219-13UC3.html

Mine has wet hubs, the drums for it are a bit more...

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hubs-and-Drums/Dexter-Axle/8-219-13UC3.html


----------

